# Eine Kaufberatung!?



## taes (12. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!

Und wieder mal ein Planloser Vogel wie ich...
Also,ich fahre Freeride mit einem Fully und fuhr als Kind mal MX.

Vor ein Paar Tagen habe ich mich mal auf ein BMX gesetz und fand es interessant damit rumzuspringen usw.

Ich bräuchte mal einfach sehr gerne eine Beschreibung der Teile und evtl Fotos von robusten und guten Rädern.

Wäre echt fett wenn ich was erfahren könnte.
Ich bin 186 cm/80 kg.
Wichtig sind so Sachen wie Vorbaulängen,Lenkerhöhen/breiten,und so weiter.Und was es für Vor/Nachteile hat.

Danke im Voraus.

TAES


----------



## evil_rider (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von taes _
> *Hi Leute!
> 
> Und wieder mal ein Planloser Vogel wie ich...
> ...



vorbaulängen gibbet eh nur eine ~ 50mm
gaaaaaaaaaaaaanzzzzzzzzzz wenige hersteller haben auchnoch 40mm, was kürzer ist ist flatlandkrams !

lenkerbreite würde ich mal sagen ~ max 560mm

ansonsten wenn du ne beratung willst ruf mal bei www.parano-garage.de an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (13. Juli 2003)

Ich zähl jetzt mal auf was Du beim kauf/zusamenstellen beachten solltest:
3 Teilige Kurbeln sind eigendlich Pflicht. Es gibt 2 Kurbel systeme( wenn ich die 2pc Kurbel von felt mal vergesse) : 1teilige 







 und 3 teilige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . In sachen stabilität kann die 1 teilige der 3 teiligen nicht im geringsten das wasser reichen. 
Die kurbel sollte hol sein, und, und nicht geschmiedet (weil hol = stabiler und leichter). Gute Kurbeln bekommst Du ab 140. OPC und 3pc haben übrigens verschiedene Pedal gewinde.
Wenn Du grinden willst, solltest Du hinten eine 14mm Achse haben, weil 10mm hinten sehr schnell verbiegt. Vorne hingegen sind 10mm ausreichend.
Der Rahmen sollte aus Crmo sein, und nicht aus billigen Hiten stahl sein. Alu nur für Flatland und Race. 
Lenker länge ist geschmackssache. Genauso wie Vorbau länge, wobei wie scho' gesagt es meistens 50mm sind.
Bei den laufrädern solltest Du drauf achten Felgen mit Holkammern zu kaufen. SB gelagerte Naben sind auch net verkehrt. Ob 36h oder 48h ... naja, ich pers. haltte 36 für ausreichend. 

Robustes Rad ist z.B. das Factory of Madness Red5 Pro Bike für 900 (was es meiner meinung nach wert ist)





FM Red5 Rahmen 100% Cro-Mo, Eastern Pro Fork 100% Cro-Mo mit Flutted Tubes, FSA X-Drive 3-pc Crank, FM Admiral Pedalen, Master Pro Sattelstange, Dia Compe U-Brake und Dia Compe Tech 77 Bremshebel, FM Pro8 Sprocket mit 8mm aus 7075 Alu, Rotor, 1 Paar Pegs, FM 2Bar Lenker Cro-Mo, Alex Supra J Felgenringe mit 4 Kammern, 14mm Quando TX Naben hinten Flip Flop, Quando TX 14mm nabe vorne, Maxxis Holy Roller Reifen, usw.


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Ich zähl jetzt mal auf was Du beim kauf/zusamenstellen beachten solltest:
> 3 Teilige Kurbeln sind eigendlich Pflicht. Es gibt 2 Kurbel systeme( wenn ich die 2pc Kurbel von felt mal vergesse) : 1teilige
> 
> ...




schönes rad.... aber der sattel sieht dadrauf aus wie nen DH sofa auffm HT


----------



## NRH (13. Juli 2003)

find ich auch. Primo z.B. würde 10 mal besser passen.


----------



## taes (19. Juli 2003)

Yo Leute!

Danke!


Klar und unkompliziert.


So isses fett!

mFg

TAES


----------

